# Suche Schrauben für Silentloop 240



## mumble_GLL (2. Juli 2020)

Hi Leute
ich suche Schrauben zur befestigung für den Radiator der SL 240 direkt am Deckel meines Gehäuses.

Ich vermute mal es sind diese hier: XSPC Schraubenset 6-32UNC - schwarz
Ist das das richtige Gewinde? Es gibt scheinbar noch andere Gewinde für Radiatoren. 
Zum Beispiel die der Corsair Radis wie der hier: Corsair Hydro X Series XR5 360mm Water Cooling Radiator. 
Das sind M4 Gewinde.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2020)

Nein du brauchst M3. Die SL wird von Alphacool gebaut, kannst da nach ersatzteilen schauen, oder halt im Werkzeughandel: M3x30 und M3x 5 bis 6mm


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Juli 2020)

Hi.

Ich hatte auch mal eine SL 240.

Ich glaube die Schrauben habe ich alle noch muss mal schauen.

Melde mich dann hier.



Edit: Sorry sind nicht mehr viele vorhanden.


----------



## mumble_GLL (3. Juli 2020)

@Narbenarr Danke für die Info


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. Juli 2020)

Moin, ich hab noch etliche M3 Schrauben in der entsprechenden Länge. Schreib mir ruhig mal.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juli 2020)

M3-Schrauben dürften im Baumarkt günstiger sein als der Versand. 
Die eingangs erwähnten UNC 6-32 passen dagegen nicht, da sie eben für UNC 6-32-Gewinde sind. Im Kompaktwasserkühlungsbereich sind diese mit großem Abstand das meist verwendeste Gewinde (siehe PCGH-Tests), mit Außnahme der Alphacool-Derivate (inkl. Silent Loop) ist mir das bei modularen Wasserkühlungen dominierende M3 sonst nur bei einer Enermax begegnet. M4 wiederum kenne ich nur von Hardware-Labs-Radiatoren.


----------

